# Inaccurate temperature guage, sorted, and heres how .



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

On my Euramobil I have an outside temperature guage on the dash board (as well as over hab door). The cab one has been pretty inaccurate so I set about seeing if it can be calibrated. It can and is easy. If you have a similar problem, first get a guage you know to be roughly accurate for comparison. Remove the guage from the dash (2 screws, one either end) lift it out. On the rear left are 2 red buttons. Each press of the lower one reduces the temp reading by 0.5 degree. The upper button increase by the same increment.
When reading is the same as your comparison, put the guage back in place. ! Seemples!!!
Dave


----------

